# Custom HR Wade Saddle



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

They are quality saddles, but they aren't truly custom saddles. That saddle sells for over 2k, so 1400 is a steal!


----------



## taryntaylor (Sep 26, 2016)

Hows the upkeep on them? Do they last?


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

They have a lifetime warranty, so I would think they would be just fine.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Subbing <3


----------

